# Suse 9.2 mySQL-Setup



## zeitungsenterich (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich reihe mich ein in die Gruppe der Umsteiger (von Windoofs).

Habe gerade auf einem PC Suse 9.2 als alleiniges System installiert, soll als Webserver laufen. Apache, PHP, alles klasse, hab dann das Joomla-CMS-Paket in den htdocs-Ordner kopiert, läuft auch auf Anhieb. 

Nur mit mySQL kämpfe ich noch. Mit mysqlcc kann ich das Ganze aufrufen und neue Server definieren, aber aber er findet keine mysql.sock. Habe ab root-Ordner abwärts das ganze System danach durchsuchen lassen, die Datei ist nicht da. 

Ich hab alles original von den Suse-CD's installiert, sollte also alles zueinander passen. 

Was mache ich falsch ?

90% aller Computerprobleme befinden sich vor der Tastatur


----------



## Sinac (8. Mai 2006)

Die mysql.sock wird von MySQL erstellt wenn du den mysqld startest, sie liegt im /tmp Verziechniss (wenn sie da ist )
Läuft der MySQL Server denn?


----------



## zeitungsenterich (8. Mai 2006)

Das ist genau mein Problem - wenn ich ihn starten will, kommt er mit der Fehlermeldung der fehlenden .sock-Datei an. Irgendwie scheint er davon auszugehen daß sie schon da sein müßte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Mai 2006)

Poste doch bitte mal die Fehlermeldung die MySQL Dir beim Start ausgibt.


----------



## zeitungsenterich (8. Mai 2006)

Das mach ich heute abend - bin zur Zeit am Arbeiten  
Danke schonmal.


----------

